# Recommended Fuel



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I am an original owner of a 65 GTO, and was wondering what you folks are using for fuel. I still have the stock (+.60) 389 with tripower, posi, 4 spd and 10.75 compression. I have been using premium unleaded and the old gal is taking it but not happy with it.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

use 1-2 gallons of cam2 per tank and your 65 will love you for it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the same car and engine/tranny combo, backed the timing off a bit and it helps a ton running premium.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I too have a '65 with the 3-2 389 and a 4-speed. I run octane booster. You can retard the timing a bit, and a cooler running engine will help solve pinging, too.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> backed the timing off a bit .


true but that extra smooth kick is well worth the additives


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

I miss then old days when you could go to the local airport with a jerry can and fill up with 105! I usually use both octane and lead additive, especially with the Vette as it has 11 to 1s.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

We can get race gas at the pump at a couple of stations around here....it's 100 octane unleaded. Two years ago, when gas was about $2 a gallon, it was $4.70 a gallon. It's probably $9 a gallon, now. Sigh.....


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Am I looking in the wrong place?? CAM2 seems to be lubricants, nothing there I see to add to the gas tank. I have "played" with the timing with some mild results, but I think it is about time to "rebuild" the distributor since it is original. I have over the years played with several combinations of points/duel points and coils/magnetos with little to no noticable difference to me. So at the present time, I have a single point setup with a Mallory Voltmaster Coil (probably 20+ yrs old), and was wondering if anybody had recommendations that would produce some noticable results. Car use at this time is cruising. Timing is set at 6 deg with factory type springs and weights. Some where in the garage (20+ yrs) is a factory "transistor" ignition system that was an option that year that consists of the distributor and electronics box. Never been able to find someone that might have used one.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Grab yourself an MSD 6AL unit. It'll run perfectly with your points distributor and will "Wake Up" your motor's ignition! :cheers

If you do a search here on the forums you'll find a couple threads were I show how to hide the unit so no-one knows it's there.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No matter what you do to the ignition, it's going to ping with pump gas and stock compression. The only fix is octane boost or lowering the compression with different heads or dished pistons. The trick (and expensive) fix is High Compression Aluminum heads. You can run about 10.5 to one on pump gas due to the Aluminum's thermal properties and not ping. Good luck........
Jeff


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

I ended up putting 1967 2.11/1.77 heads on the 421. The shop did a really beautiful job working the combustion chambers, and polished down the sharp edges. End result also brought the compression ratio down from 10.5 to 9.92. Might want to look at this option before springing for a new set of heads. It looks like you've kept the engine looking stock (kudos). I haven't scrapped together the cash amid my other projects, but M&H Harnesses have a single wire pointless system for the distributor and a "stock" appearing high voltage coil. I've heard good things about it and will convert my Goat to this later one, but you might want to check into also.//Mike


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I will look into the M&H harness. I will update my avitar shortly as the present picture shows the single master cylinder, in the process of converting to FW disc brakes and SS brake lines.


----------



## brydell (Oct 27, 2005)

I agree with Rukee. My '65 has a 400 with factory tri-power and correct 068 cam. For ignition I have the MSD 6AL box, MSD Ready to Run distributor and MSD Blaster 2 coil. I jetted the carbs one size bigger that stock due to the 400 displacement. I have little or no detonation.

It also pays to have a good cooling system, as high temp adds to likelyhood of detonation.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

100 octane low lead.....at the airport here....$ 6.10/gal :willy:


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> 100 octane low lead.....at the airport here....4 6.10/gal :willy:



"Racing" fuel here in Connecticut is almost $10 per gallon, so forget that. I use premium unleaded, an octane booster and mine growls as it should and doesn't ping. Regards.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

*fuel*

I use premium gas, then add octane boost and a lead substitute.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You only need to add the lead substitute if you do not have hardened exhaust valve seats. Most heads, if they have been reworked in the last 20 years, should have the hardened seats installed.


----------

